
How to Get a Full-Time Remote Job (7-Day Email Course) - gibbiv
http://robertgibb.me/free-remote-job-course/
======
gibbiv
Hey all!

I just returned from traveling for 7 months. I met so many people who were
amazed about what I was doing (working while traveling). They literally had no
idea that remote work and digital nomadism was a thing. When they found out
from me though, they wanted it. This excited me that they were amped about the
idea, but I had no scalable way to show everyone how to get a remote job.

So when I got back home I wrote down everything I knew about getting a remote
job. I looked for the commonalities in the approaches I used to get three
remote jobs in my career. The end result was a 7-day email course:
[http://robertgibb.me/free-remote-job-course/](http://robertgibb.me/free-
remote-job-course/). I'm not selling anything here. I just chose email as a
format because Mailchimp is free (for a while) and each lesson takes about a
day to complete, especially if you already have a busy schedule. I felt that
sending time-based emails would help keep people on track.

However, if you don't want to get the lessons dripped to you via email, you
can check out all 7 lessons in this public Google Folder:
[https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B6BahD3pAp2ySURBSGlD...](https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B6BahD3pAp2ySURBSGlDZFFPRWc)

I don't care how this information gets out there, I just know it needs to get
out there. There are people who are on the brink of major depressions and
breakdowns because of their shitty cubicle jobs. (I used to be one of them.) I
wish someone would have sent me actionable information like this when I was
fed up with my office job years ago.

